# Bigfoot



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Does anyone beleive in this Legend OR myth...

I do, I know a lot of people who live in the City don't though...

Anyway good forums for Bigfoot and other mystical creatures like the infamous Loch ness monster is here

BTW: Who beleives in bigfoot and other mystical creatures? *And *are there any experiences from members with these creatures? If so state your exxperiences.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I beleive in bigfoot,i know they uncovered many fakes over the years,but i am pretty sure i saw one about 12 years ago,i was not drinking or anything and it was in the high sierra,nothing around for miles,almost got a shot at it,then i thought if it is a guy in a monkey suit,i am going to jail,saw it through my scope at 800 yards,at dusk,so not positive,but it was not a deer or a man or a bear


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah I know what you mean. There are weird people in this world that would stoop low just to get attention and walk around in a Bigfoot suit. And like u said, there are a lot of hoaxes out there that ruin the reputation of bigfoot being real.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> I beleive in bigfoot,i know they uncovered many fakes over the years,but i am pretty sure i saw one about 12 years ago,i was not drinking or anything and it was in the high sierra,nothing around for miles,almost got a shot at it,then i thought if it is a guy in a monkey suit,i am going to jail,saw it through my scope at 800 yards,at dusk,so not positive,but it was not a deer or a man or a bear


 should have winged em then tracked em i think you could have got away with that


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I know bigfoot is real cause that my mother inlaw


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> should have winged em then tracked em i think you could have got away with that


 ,i did not want to go to jail and it was getting dark so i don't think i could track it


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

o.. have you ever tryed a 700 to 800 yard shot ? good luck with were the bullet ends up


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I think it's very unlikely given the huge number of people living in it's "home range". Why hasn't some hiker found a corpse? Why hasn't one been hit by a car? I don't think they could remain that well hidden for so long. There might have been something there at one point (just look at all the Indian tribes that talk about "red-haired giants"), but not now.

-PK
-Skeptic.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

very good point pk,thats why i think it was a idiot in a monkey suit a saw


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they say youll never find a bear that died of natural causes either


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> o.. have you ever tryed a 700 to 800 yard shot ? good luck with were the bullet ends up


 yea i guess that would be hard and at night 
the best iever did was the pop up ivans at 300 meters on the range with a m-16


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Ya never know. Unfortunately, with all the forest disappearing due to logging and population growth, we will findout soon if there are bigfoots out there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

14_blast said:


> Ya never know. Unfortunately, with all the forest disappearing due to logging and population growth, we will findout soon if there are bigfoots out there.


 yea no kidin they need to find a way to recycle old building materials


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nessie is there!!

As for aliens I dunno....there probably are aliens BUT I highly doubt that they're as advanced as we humans believe...perhaps there species is in their stone age or a couple centuries behind us....but if they were far more advanced than we are I'm sure some sort of contact would have made already.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

There could be one deep in the forest somewhere since there are still alot of areas out there that nobody has been yet.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I remember having nightmares of big foot as a kid. Everyone once in a while they would have movies about bigfoot. Not Harry n the Hendersons, but scary movies.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Bigfoot I'm not so sure about. It seems to me there would have been much more hard clad evidence by now after all these years. Lochness monster on the other hand...Loch Ness in Ireland is huge! It's deep! it's full of underwater canyons. An easy place for a prehistoric animal to conceal it's self. Plenty of food ect. I'm more likely to believe in that.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

what about the goat killer monster in mexico, the one name sound like a burrito...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

When it comes to Nessie i beleive their may be Pleiosaurs that have survived. there has been several so called sea/lake monsters sighting over the world, and the intreasting thing is that the descriptions are all very similar.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

To answer the infamous question about why hasn't nobody found a Bigfoot body laying around yet.

1They say that there are more than a 1,000 bigfoots throughout the world... When another Bigfoot see's one of their own kind dead, they'll bury their body deep in the ground.
2. Coyotes and other savage animals would easily strip a dead Bigfoot to bones and nobody could discover if they were Bigfoot bones are just a deformed bear bones...
3. There are many other answers to back up why we haven't found a body yet either on the Bigfoot forums.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont believe in nessy its been proved that loch ness does not have the resources (enough fish life) to sustain these creatures.
this was checked out by scientists possibly the UK fisheries board.
as for bigfoot i am not sure as it has the resourcs to live and survive but it seems like every country has its monster that can never be fully proved.
nessy is a scam for tourists
dixon


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

there are some things in this world we a not supposed to know about imo. so there might be somethin out there.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Bigfoot is real, and there are several distinct species. From the yowi in Austrailia, to the yeti in the Himalayas, the jungle man in southern asian (much smaller than the others) to our own bigfooot/Sasquatch. They are out there just elusive. And i believe they do bury the dead just like the neanderthals did.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

ya i believe in all that


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

A real good debate on why theres been no bodies of Bigfoot found.

http://www.bigfootforums.com/index.php?showtopic=3820


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Nessie is there!!
> 
> As for aliens I dunno....there probably are aliens BUT I highly doubt that they're as advanced as we humans believe...perhaps there species is in their stone age or a couple centuries behind us....but if they were far more advanced than we are I'm sure some sort of contact would have made already.


 the reason we havet made contact with aliens is were just one of there experiments earth is just a bug pe-try dish or how ever you spell it 
they put a bunch of germs down here to see what happens.

as for loch ness how god damn long can a dinosaur live thats an old ass legend started by parents to keep there kids form swimin in the lake and gettin a ear ache. "nessy's gonna eat you youll be her belly"

big foot is just a bunch of fuckin spread out hippie deserters that dodged the draft during the vietnam war and still think it going on cause there to whacked out on some good forest sh*t.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

No no no.
dont u see, we are too primitive still.

but dont worry, by 2063 after the 3d world war we will invent warp drive and then the Vulcans will make 1st contact with us









Live Long and Proster


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

i believen bigfoot cuz when i was out with my friends at a creek nearby my house catching frogs we heard cracking noises coming from the top of the hill. We thought it would just be a rabbit or deer or some animal of that sort. But then it stopped. And i walked up there with my friend and there was nothing there except for fairly large footprints. It could have just been a human but why would a person be walking in bare feet and come up to the top of a hill and then walk away. I think it might of been bigfoot or something like that and it got scared away when it noticed that we were there. I unno if it was really bigfoot(probably wasn't) but it's still bothering me.























P.S. Here's a pic that my friend took later when we went back and he stayed out looking for evidence.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey nessie could be like a samller pleiosaur....just look they found a frog that was though to have been extinct since the Cretaceous and not to mention the population of coelcnaths relatively unchanged.

There's stilla very probably chance that Nessie is out there.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

school criminal


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I dont like school criminal, i want him


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't until i see one :laugh:


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

School Criminal

You think you're funny using a COPY WRIGHTED picture apart of your fake story don't you? You know that's not your picture... You simply searched for google for "Bigfoot" pictures and than clicked properties and attached this image...

Fart Head


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

he isnt exactlly the brightest is he


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Kory said:


> he isnt exactlly the brightest is he


 The guy who took that pic's no MENSA member either. It looks like a model, he didn't even bother with the monkey suit. And I'm not aware of any higher primates that have faces lower than their shoulders.

-PK


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

It's about 4:36 AM... I stayed up all night reading Bigfoot stories since I was too scared to go to bed... Man some scary stories... It also doesn' help that my house is surrounded by A LOT of land and A LOT of woods!

Bigfoot encounters state by state. Has an encounter in every state except like one which is HAWAII. http://www.bfro.net/

I live in Delaware, I found a sighting in D-D-D Delaware


----------

